# !! spitfire - bml trumpet phalanx - new "deep trumpact" demo - last 24 hours of promo !!



## Spitfire Team (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/trumpet-phalanx (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="0022_banner_599.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0022/imgs/0022_banner_599.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0022/imgs/0022_banner_599.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/bml/smc0022/imgs/0022_banner_599.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="0022_banner_599.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>) 





After the killer year that was 2014, creating an entire orchestral modular library in just 12 months, we've let our hair down for a bit in 2015. We've had a ball creating products like The Grange and our new Evo Grid strings, but it's great to get back to BML.

*TRUMPET PHALANX AVAILABLE FOR THE INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF £112 (RRP £149 OFFER MUST END ON 1st July 2015) TO FIND OUT MORE AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/trumpet-phalanx (HERE)*

Here's some audio demos by our team of award-winning composers:





With http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-1 (Sable) strings we proved that small can be beautiful. With our intricate woodwind and awe inspiring brass ranges we have proven that attention to moving composition and intricate arrangement can move your listener as much as scale. But in the case of http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (Mural), *sometimes size DOES matter*. We've applied this to this new set of "Phalanx" brass modules which feature large 6 piece sections leathering it at the hall in Air-Studios.Trumpet Phalanx captures that unmistakable sound of a large array of brass, valves and bells (and quite a lot of spit) belting in unison. You can't imitate the power of this. The trumpets are placed in situ around the original BML "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-trumpet-corps-volume-1 (Trumpet Corps Vol.1)" placements, so if you want to go truly Wagnerian add the phalanx to our original trumpet line to get 9 players!

This is a self contained library that features a specially curated set of articulations for this size of section, designed by our award winning team of composers, and with the players themselves. All available with the standard and extended array of microphone mixes so you can instantly tweak the perspective of the performance space.

We're never ones to stand still so we're pleased to announce that these new brass lines will have ingenious under-the-bonnet scripting to give you intuitive performance patches out of the box, including one that allows for playing at any speed and with the ability to pull off runs (without any keyswitching/CCing) and another experimental fanfare patch. We've also redesigned our main GUI to feature a new "proximity" slider that intuitively adjusts the different mic mixes according to how 'close' you want to feel to the band.

*QUICK STATS*
Size on disk: 7.95GBSize
WAV: 14.7GB
Number of Samples: 9361
REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT TO RUN

*TRUMPET PHALANX AVAILABLE FOR THE INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF £112 (RRP £149 OFFER MUST END ON 1st July 2015) TO FIND OUT MORE AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/trumpet-phalanx (HERE)*


----------



## tokatila (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*

Bought and downloaded this already and have to say that finally...was getting frustrated using BML Trumpets A2 with Phalanx horns. Playing a melody with A2 longs is like a invitation to get a cup of warm tea. Playing melody the same melody with "cuivre" articulation&Phalanx Trumpets is more of a this might be your your final cup of tea, so enjoy it while it lasts...

Now bring on the trombones. 8)


----------



## mmendez (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*

Downloading now. Can't wait for Bones phalanx to be out.

Awesome work as usual, Spitfire!  

Miguel


----------



## gbar (Jun 11, 2015)

Totally awesome. The fanfare sculptor seems to be working much better than in previous libraries. Either that, or it's me lol


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*

Sounds very nice - especially the shorts. I wish you had done a vibrato sustain though. Can add an awesome and more organic trumpet sound to a legato line.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*



Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Sounds very nice - especially the shorts. I wish you had done a vibrato sustain though. Can add an awesome and more organic trumpet sound to a legato line.



FWIW, being a trumpet player myself, it is extremely rare and unnatural to play with vibrato when playing unison lines with more than 2 players. The most organic sound you'll get is sans vibrato. In my 20 years playing, I've never been asked by a conductor to use vibrato when in unison with other trumpets.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*



noxtenebrae17 @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds very nice - especially the shorts. I wish you had done a vibrato sustain though. Can add an awesome and more organic trumpet sound to a legato line.
> ...



Doesn't vibrato sound funky when you have several players? I have never heard this done... just wondering.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 11, 2015)

A demo doing some JW type writting would be nice. I'm sure Andy won't let us down!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*



RiffWraith @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> noxtenebrae17 @ Fri Jun 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> ...



Not neccessarily. It depends on what kind of vibrato the players use, I think. We did it in our hold Prague recordings and I still use that patch sometimes. Less piercing, less clean sound in some way.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*



noxtenebrae17 @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds very nice - especially the shorts. I wish you had done a vibrato sustain though. Can add an awesome and more organic trumpet sound to a legato line.
> ...



Fair enough, but it can sound rather cool nevertheless, and we managed to convince some players in Prague to do it ten years ago


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*



Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> noxtenebrae17 @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, but it can sound rather cool nevertheless, and we managed to convince some players in Prague to do it ten years ago



I bet! The toughest thing as a player is trying to get past the phasing of unison vibrato. I've done it in 2 player situations and it drives me crazy. Even the a2 Trumpet Corps vibrato patch brings back the nightmares. >8o


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 11, 2015)

I was curious, why do you think there is no legato included in this library?


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh now I'm confused! I just watched the video and there is a legato performance patch…. but on the SF website, the list of articulations didn't mention legato!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - Promo Details..*

Trumpet phalanx has legato as can be heard on the performance patch. We'll endeavour to make the site clearer and look forward to a playing you a simply seminal demo from Andy which is in the pipeline. 

Back soon!


----------



## Vastman (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, I'm so broke after Infinity and Gravity but these are sweeeeeeeet! I've been kicking myself for missing the Horns Phalanx promo period so can't miss this one and the bones...

Any chance there's gonna be a "Phalanx Bundle" down the road???? Pleeeeese????


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - New A BLANEY Demo !!!*

*Andy takes Trumpet Phalanx (and us!) for a victorious spin with this extraordinary demo.*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F115749523%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]


----------



## Arrou (Jun 14, 2015)

"galagctic demo"


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 14, 2015)

Andys new demo is truly spectacular. Considering all I've been listening to these days is Shostakovich I think this composition can stand right next to a Shosty piece. Great job and I cannot wait to buy. Love the immitative counterpoint before the second section bouncing the theme around the orchestra choirs.


----------



## tack (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - BML TRUMPET PHALANX RELEASED - New A BLANEY Demo !!!*



Spitfire Team @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Andy takes Trumpet Phalanx (and us!) for a victorious spin with this extraordinary demo.


So impressive. Is it safe to say that Andy's demo is compromised entirely of Spitfire VIs?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 15, 2015)

Surprising there aren't more comments about Andy's amazing piece. One of his best in a long line of impressive works.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, that is indeed an amazing track! Strings also sound wonderful! I wonder if there is any of the bespoke stuff in there (woodwinds?) or all of it is commercial SF libraries?


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 15, 2015)

Excellent démos by both Andy & Paul!

The brass libraries (and others) seem to be able to perform everything very well. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm really enjoying working with this lovely new trumpet library! I love the variety of articulations. I was wondering, is there a manual somewhere? There was nothing in the download or in the email. I'd love a manual! :D


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jun 18, 2015)

So is the general feeling this library is a step up from the Horn Phalanx Library?


----------



## Justus (Jun 18, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> So is the general feeling this library is a step up from the Horn Phalanx Library?



Don't own Trumpet Phalanx (yet) but Horn Phalanx already was a step up when it comes to dynamics and legato.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 18, 2015)

Justus, when you say a step up, do you mean compared to the other BML horns library, or compared to other horns libraries out there in the industry?


----------



## Justus (Jun 18, 2015)

zacnelson @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Justus, when you say a step up, do you mean compared to the other BML horns library, or compared to other horns libraries out there in the industry?



The dynamic range and legato behavior of Horn Phalanx is better than, say BML Horns IMO.
Better than other Horn libs? May be...


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Justus! I don't have a reference point. I bought Brass Phalanx and it's the very first brass library I've ever bought, except for the basic brass patches in Albion


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 30, 2015)

*Just a gentle reminder that this is the last 24 hours of our generous Trumpet Phalanx launch promo.
*
Here's Oliver's latest lip bleeding effort!



FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/trumpet-phalanx (HERE).


----------



## Enyak (Jun 30, 2015)

Andy's Demo ("Galactic") is really something! I am sure the lib is great, but this demo definitely sells it.

At this point, Andy's demos are getting so good, I wouldn't mind seeing some kind of breakdown / tutorial of how he pulls it off sample-usage-wise.


----------



## mverta (Jul 6, 2015)

Great sound, no question.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 9, 2015)

Stunning library. It's already getting plastered over everything I do.


----------

